# 綴飾



## raymondaliasapollyon

你们接受"缀饰"这样用吗？

這件衣服*綴飾*了許多亮片，適合在晚宴上穿著。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

为啥不接受？


----------



## Lamb67

如:缀映(点缀映衬);缀饰(点缀装饰)
Xin Hua Zi Dian online 😁


----------



## skating-in-bc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 为啥不接受？


是呀! 我也納悶樓主為什麼會有此一問. 是以為 "綴飾" 只能用作名詞嗎?


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> 是呀! 我也納悶樓主為什麼會有此一問. 是以為 "綴飾" 只能用作名詞嗎?



"缀饰"在当代汉语中作动词吗？


----------



## skating-in-bc

網上有很多 "綴飾了" 的例子. 比 "現任得主" 的例子還多很多.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> 網上有很多 "綴飾了" 的例子. 比 "現任得主" 的例子還多很多.



但都是名词的例子


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

缀饰就是点缀装饰，无论点缀还是装饰，都主要作动词，其次才是名词。因此，缀饰一词，也应该主要是动词，次为名词。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 缀饰就是点缀装饰，无论点缀还是装饰，都主要作动词，其次才是名词。因此，缀饰一词，也应该主要是动词，次为名词。



可以举几个 Google 上的例子吗？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 可以举几个 Google 上的例子吗？


真没必要。可以查词典，这词主要都是动词用法。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 真没必要。可以查词典，这词主要都是动词用法。



可是Google上的例子都是名词，而且是商品


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这说明这个词的名词用法越来越普遍呗。除此之外说明不了什么。

词典永远比网络权威。


----------



## skating-in-bc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 但都是名词的例子


沒做功課就胡說? 還是分不清名詞與動詞?
我不爽是因為 "綴飾了" 的例子太容易找了. 天助自助者, 自己不做功課, 下次就沒人理了.

【中国中央电视台.珠宝塔和艺术宫】2010年05月05日: "塔高132米 ，塔上*缀饰了*十万余件从奥地利生产的水晶玻璃片。"

张新 【幼儿教育.你的美丽是雪花的美丽】1989年02期: "见到晶晶莹莹的雪花*缀饰了*一框框快快乐乐的新年的窗台,便想起了青春年华当了幼儿园教师的你。"

李学朴 【搜狐网.古代女子如何打扮】 2019-03-05: "当时人们常穿的礼服，用黑色丝帛制成，上面*缀饰了*厚绢制成的五彩翠鸟形状的老纹。"


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这说明这个词的名词用法越来越普遍呗。除此之外说明不了什么。





skating-in-bc said:


> 沒做功課就胡說? 還是分不清名詞與動詞?
> 天助自助者, 自己不做功課, 下次就沒人理了.




很抱歉，我不是大陆人，所以上述用法我并不孰悉。
你单用 "缀饰" 在 Google 上搜寻，有十二页资料，就是没有你列出的句子

你应该不是用 Google 找的吧?


----------



## skating-in-bc

skating-in-bc said:


> 網上有很多 "*綴飾了*" 的例子. 比 "現任得主" 的例子還多很多.


我說: "綴飾了" > "現任得主".
若搜尋 "綴飾了" (而不是 "綴飾"), 就很容易找到動詞的例子.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> 我說: "綴飾了" > "現任得主".
> 若搜尋 "綴飾了" (而不是 "綴飾"), 就很容易找到動詞的例子.



我倒不是反对所有"缀饰"作为动词的例子，例如下面的就可以：

牆上掛的畫總覺得很有藝術感，綴飾了整片水泥牆 (綴飾= 點綴，裝飾 = decorate, adorn)

但是 "這件衣服綴飾了許多亮片，適合在晚宴上穿著" 的缀饰却是 be decorated/adorned with 的意思。我对这种用法不太孰悉。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

装饰/点缀。
例句：
墙上装饰了几朵花。墙上点缀了几朵花。
几朵花装饰了墙。几朵花点缀了墙。

上面几个句子都是正确的。缀饰同理。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 装饰/点缀。
> 例句：
> 墙上装饰了几朵花。墙上点缀了几朵花。
> 几朵花装饰了墙。几朵花点缀了墙。
> 
> 上面几个句子都是正确的。缀饰同理。




这种 locative inversion 的例子如果用表示"摆放"的动词是不是更自然些？

墙上装饰了几朵花  vs.  牆上布置了几朵花


----------



## ovaltine888

中文组词其实很随意，有时两个字一拼就出来一个新词，读起来也不那么别扭，于是就被大众接受了。我们自己写作的时候也经常会用这种组词手法，目的是刻意让文字减少白话特征，看起来更书面化，更具有高级感。

缀饰其实就是点缀装饰
你可以用缀饰替代点缀，也可以替代装饰，也可以兼而为之。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

ovaltine888 said:


> 中文组词其实很随意，有时两个字一拼就出来一个新词，读起来也不那么别扭，于是就被大众接受了。我们自己写作的时候也经常会用这种组词手法，目的是刻意让文字减少白话特征，看起来更书面化，更具有高级感。
> 
> 缀饰其实就是点缀装饰
> 你可以用缀饰替代点缀，也可以替代装饰，也可以兼而为之。



其实我在这裡关注的是句法的问题

构词上，我没有异议

当我们把地方短语（locative phrase）作主语，后接的动词是有特殊限制的：

桌上放了三本书（"书"是"放"语意上的宾语）

牆上涂了水泥（"水泥"是"涂"语意上的宾语)

我不知道在某些地区的用法中，这类的限制是不是比较宽松


----------



## ovaltine888

所以你的问题不在“缀饰”这个词本身
事实上，拿更常见的“点缀”来讲，用法是也是类似的
三月的春，田田的青草地中_点缀着_朵朵绚丽多彩的鲜花，别样瑰丽。

按你的理论应该是 朵朵鲜花点缀着青草地
但是事实上，青草地上点缀着朵朵鲜花 的用法更常见


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

ovaltine888 said:


> 所以你的问题不在“缀饰”这个词本身
> 事实上，拿更常见的“点缀”来讲，用法是也是类似的
> 三月的春，田田的青草地中_点缀着_朵朵绚丽多彩的鲜花，别样瑰丽。
> 
> 按你的理论应该是 朵朵鲜花点缀着青草地
> 但是事实上，青草地上点缀着朵朵鲜花 的用法更常见



我觉得可以问问不同地区的华人。刚才那句 "牆上装饰了几朵花" 就被一些人排斥
毕竟装饰的东西应该是牆，不是花


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

搜一下“存现句”。


----------



## ovaltine888

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 搜一下“存现句”。


学习了
主席台上坐着领导。
草原上跑来一群羊。
隔壁村死了一头牛。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

ovaltine888 said:


> 学习了
> 主席台上坐着领导。
> 草原上跑来一群羊。
> 隔壁村死了一头牛。



这裡使用来去动词很平常，跟英文一样：

There she goes.
Here comes the bus.

但"装饰"不是来去动词

至于"死"，我不确定如何解释，总之，这个结构使用的动词有一些限制


----------



## ovaltine888

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 这裡使用来去动词很平常，跟英文一样：
> 
> There she goes.
> Here comes the bus.
> 
> 但"装饰"不是来去动词
> 
> 至于"死"，我不确定如何解释，总之，这个结构使用的动词有一些限制


不仅仅是来去动词啊，还包含存在，处在，位于的含义
There stands a policeman.

这个“装饰”在这里其实带着“有”的意思，牆上有几朵花，但是是以“装饰”的形式存在。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

ovaltine888 said:


> 不仅仅是来去动词啊，还包含存在，处在，位于的含义
> There stands a policeman.
> 
> 这个“装饰”在这里其实带着“有”的意思，牆上有几朵花，但是是以“装饰”的形式存在。



但一些地区的华人就是无法接受"装饰"出现在那种句型裡

"房间裡照亮了灯光" 可以吗？这里"照亮"也带着"有" 的意思，房间裡有灯光，但以"照亮"的形式存在


----------



## ovaltine888

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 但一些地区的华人就是无法接受"装饰"出现在那种句型裡
> 
> "房间裡照亮了灯光" 可以吗？灯光也带着"有" 的意思，房间裡有灯光，但以"照亮"的形式存在


你这个句子常见的说法是
“房间里亮着灯”


----------



## ovaltine888

ovaltine888 said:


> 你这个句子常见的说法是
> “房间里亮着灯”


这么一说例子更多了
他的眼眶里闪烁着泪光
他的脑海里回荡着那个声音


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

ovaltine888 said:


> 这么一说例子更多了
> 他的眼眶里闪烁着泪光
> 他的脑海里回荡着那个声音



这几个例子我也觉得可以，总之，就是有一些动词无法与这种结构并用


----------



## skating-in-bc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "這件衣服綴飾了許多亮片，適合在晚宴上穿著" 的缀饰却是 be decorated/adorned with 的意思。我对这种用法不太孰悉。


粗臉塗了一層凡士林 The rough face was coated with a layer of Vaseline
外牆漆了藍黃條紋 The outer wall was painted with blue and yellow stripes
庭院裝飾了許多氣球 The courtyard was decorated with many balloons
"裝飾了許多" ==> 464,000 google results


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> 粗臉塗了一層凡士林 The rough face was coated with a layer of Vaseline
> 外牆漆了藍黃條紋 The outer wall was painted with blue and yellow stripes
> 庭院裝飾了許多氣球 The courtyard was decorated with many balloons



前两例OK，因为"涂" 以 "一层凡士林" 为语意上的宾语
"漆"以 "蓝黄条纹" 为宾语

但 "装饰" 以 "汽球" 为宾语吗？

不过如果把 "装饰了" 改为 "装饰着"，句子的接受度似乎就会提升：

 傳統記憶變成時下最夯的打卡商品，店面小小的，但裝飾了許多標語字樣，例如「安居樂業」、「增產報國」
 傳統記憶變成時下最夯的打卡商品，店面小小的，但裝飾著許多標語字樣，例如「安居樂業」、「增產報國」


----------



## skating-in-bc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 前两例OK，因为"涂" 以 "一层凡士林" 为语意上的宾语
> "漆"以 "蓝黄条纹" 为宾语
> 
> 但 "装饰" 以 "汽球" 为宾语吗？


《韓非子》楚人有賣其珠於鄭者，為木蘭之櫃，熏以桂椒，綴以珠玉，飾以玫瑰，輯以羽翠。
漆以條紋 ==> 漆了條紋
塗以軟膏 ==> 塗了軟膏
繡以龍鳳 ==> 繡了龍鳳
裝以馬鞍 ==> 裝了馬鞍
飾以珠寶 ==> 飾了珠寶
裝飾以玉 ==> 裝飾了玉 (e.g., "最早的時候，只有劍柄的頂端裝飾以玉，稱為劍首玉或劍鼻玉")


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> 《韓非子》楚人有賣其珠於鄭者，為木蘭之櫃，熏以桂椒，綴以珠玉，飾以玫瑰，輯以羽翠。
> 漆以條紋 ==> 漆了條紋
> 塗以軟膏 ==> 塗了軟膏
> 繡以龍鳳 ==> 繡了龍鳳
> 裝以馬鞍 ==> 裝了馬鞍
> 飾以珠寶 ==> 飾了珠寶
> 裝飾以玉 ==> 裝飾了玉 (e.g., "最早的時候，只有劍柄的頂端裝飾以玉，稱為劍首玉或劍鼻玉")



我们在谈的现象是当代汉语，文言的例子就不看了(那几个文言例子的结构也跟当代汉语的例子不同，是 漆[之]以条纹，"以" 类似介词 with。莫非你想表示当代汉语的 "了" 就像文言的 "以"? )

上面几个翻译的例子，我可以接受前四个，后两个就没那么好

例外，弱弱地问一句， "桌上装饰了几朵花"  和 "桌上摆放了几朵花" 对你没有接受度上的差别吗？



ovaltine888 said:


> 所以你的问题不在“缀饰”这个词本身
> 事实上，拿更常见的“点缀”来讲，用法是也是类似的
> 三月的春，田田的青草地中_点缀着_朵朵绚丽多彩的鲜花，别样瑰丽。
> 
> 按你的理论应该是 朵朵鲜花点缀着青草地
> 但是事实上，青草地上点缀着朵朵鲜花 的用法更常见



刚才又看了你这个例子，注意到这裡用的是 "点缀着"
如果用 "点缀了"，对你而言，句子接受度是否有变化？


----------



## rickqin

感觉不是很舒服，但是也不能说你用错了。

如果是我，我会说：（虽然下面这句话比较像“人话”，但显然我不是一个好的服装销售人员，无法将点缀了亮闪闪片片的衣服演绎的让客人瞬间便要拥有的冲动）


> 这件衣服*点缀了*许多亮片作为*装饰*，适合在晚宴上*穿*。





raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 我们在谈的现象是当代汉语，文言的例子就不看了(那几个文言例子的结构也跟当代汉语的例子不同，是 漆[之]以条纹，"以" 类似介词 with。莫非你想表示当代汉语的 "了" 就像文言的 "以"? )
> 
> 上面几个翻译的例子，我可以接受前四个，后两个就没那么好
> 
> 例外，弱弱地问一句， "桌上装饰了几朵花"  和 "桌上摆放了几朵花" 对你没有接受度上的差别吗？


桌上装饰了几朵花，说的是“花作为桌子上的装饰物”。而“桌上摆放了几朵花”，说的就是桌上摆放了几朵花，没有别的意思。这几朵花有可能是用来装饰的，也有可能是用来祭奠的，也有可能是相亲的接头暗号。总之，“桌上摆放了几朵花”这句话中没有说明这花的具体用途。而“桌上装饰了几朵花”显然说明了花在桌子上起“装饰”作用。


----------



## skating-in-bc

這件衣服*綴飾**了*許多亮片，適合晚宴穿著。
這件衣服*綴飾**著*許多亮片，適合晚宴穿著。

心裡有了人, 如夜空*點綴**了*星光。
心裡有了人, 如夜空*點綴著*星光。

張眼仰望, 夜空*點綴了*星光, 忽暗忽明。
張眼仰望, 夜空*點綴著*星光, 忽暗忽明。


----------



## rickqin

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 刚才又看了你这个例子，注意到这裡用的是 "点缀着"
> 如果用 "点缀了"，对你而言，句子接受度是否有变化？


我一直很好奇，你为什么一直在问“接受度”这个问题？你是在做人工智能语义分析吗？接受度这个东西，我觉得不能单一看一句话，应该看“文风”。如果是散文中一段描述春风和煦草长莺飞，那么“芳草萋萋点缀着繁花点点”中用“着”会使读者更有“现场感”。如果这里用“了”，当然也通顺，可就是少了点身临其境的vivid那种感觉。毕竟，“*着*”常用于描述“当前”，而“*了*”更多时候用于描述“完成状态”。用带有“当前”意义的“着”来描述事件，会让人有“现场感”。



skating-in-bc said:


> 這件衣服*綴飾**了*許多亮片，適合晚宴穿著。
> 這件衣服*綴飾**著*許多亮片，適合晚宴穿著。
> 
> 心裡有了人, 如夜空*點綴**了*星光。
> 心裡有了人, 如夜空*點綴著*星光。
> 
> 張眼仰望, 夜空*點綴了*星光, 忽暗忽明。
> 張眼仰望, 夜空*點綴著*星光, 忽暗忽明。


“着”有既视感，现场代入感强烈，常用在表述“当前、现在”意味的句子中。“了”有“完全/完成”的意味，用于表述事物性状或某种稳定状态。但二者也并非完全不能互换。毕竟，鲁迅先生、朱老先生那些拗口的作品都能选入课本，还有什么是不能接受的？接受与否，不看某一句话，要看文风。把药品说明书写的像散文一样，肯定不被人接受。把游记散文写成议论文，也不会被接受。另外，遣词造句是否会被接受，在一定程度上与目标读者也有很大关系。没有*那种*心境，读不了*那种*书。



ovaltine888 said:


> 中文组词其实很随意，有时两个字一拼就出来一个新词，读起来也不那么别扭，于是就被大众接受了。我们自己写作的时候也经常会用这种组词手法，目的是刻意让文字减少白话特征，看起来更书面化，更具有高级感。
> 
> 缀饰其实就是点缀装饰
> 你可以用缀饰替代点缀，也可以替代装饰，也可以兼而为之。


其实所有语言都是这样。任何语言，只要有人在用，就都会慢慢演进。我挺认同你说的


> 我们自己写作的时候也经常会用这种组词手法，目的是刻意让文字减少白话特征，看起来更书面化，更具有高级感。


举个不太恰当的例子，喜大普奔这个词就是近年中国网络上流传起来的。如果说这个词不被大众接受（毕竟楼主貌似总是纠结接受度这个问题），它又如何成为的年度热门词汇呢？甚至春晚主持人都会借用它来渲染气氛。但是，这种词汇不适合用于严肃写作中。


----------



## SimonTsai

rickqin said:


> “芳草萋萋点缀着繁花点点” [...] 这里用 “了”，当然也通顺，


I agree with you on #38 but this.


> 这件衣服点缀了许多亮片作为装饰，适合在晚宴上穿。


I personally might say, '這衣服上頭有許多亮片【綴飾】【著】, 適合晚宴.'

EDIT:


rickqin said:


> 毕竟，鲁迅先生、朱老先生那些拗口的作品都能选入课本，还有什么是不能接受的？


I am mildly surprised. I love their writing. 魯迅: '中國人是很容易變成奴隸的, 而且變成了奴隸還萬分喜歡.'

(In that particular sentence, if anything, I'd replace 萬分喜歡 with 萬分歡喜.

But, anyway, that is off-topic. Let's agree to disagree. )


> 接受与否，不看某一句话，要看文风。把药品说明书写的像散文一样，肯定不被人接受。


Absolutely.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我觉得吧，从原则上来说，各地方言都有一些特色语音、词汇甚至语法。比如南阳话说“给本书渠”，即“给他本书”。不同方言区长大的人受方言影响，语感很不同，对一些搭配的接受程度也不同。还是要心态开放一些。方言和普通话语法上有什么不同？ - 知乎

其次，点缀着和点缀了，是着、了之别。“从书架上掉下来一本书”是不是存现句？ - 知乎


----------



## rickqin

SimonTsai said:


> I agree with you on #38 but this.
> 
> I personally might say, '這衣服上頭有許多亮片【綴飾】【著】, 適合晚宴.'
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I am mildly surprised. I love their writing. 魯迅: '中國人是很容易變成奴隸的, 而且變成了奴隸還萬分喜歡.'
> 
> (In that particular sentence, if anything, I'd replace 萬分喜歡 with 萬分歡喜.
> 
> But, anyway, that is off-topic. Let's agree to disagree. )
> 
> Absolutely.


其实这里不能确定的是鲁迅先生这句话的“喜欢”后面是否有省略了什么。比如：“变成了奴隶还万分喜欢（这种身份）”。如果是省略了部分内容，那么“喜欢”就说的通顺了。如果改成了“欢喜”，虽然不影响本意，但表达方式变了。用英语可以很好的说明：
变成了奴隶还万分喜欢 = They* like the change *of being slaves.
变成了奴隶还万分欢喜 = They *are happy* with being slaves.
Btw, 我并不喜欢他的文章，也许是没有经历过他口诛笔伐的那个黑暗的时代吧。我是理工科毕业，不擅长咬文嚼字。在我看来，去阅读那些写的模棱两可又晦涩拗口的文章只是徒增烦恼。

“这是一件云锦，出自清顺治二年江宁织造府。此云锦上绣青松翠柏，林间以金线点缀*了*落日霞光，是典型的顺治年间常见图案。”
“着”和“了”此处互换并无不妥。如果“芳草萋萋点缀了繁花点点”是一件艺术品的性状介绍，“着”、“了”互换有何不可？当然，你把它作为散文来看待，“着”就比“了”更显丰富立体。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

rickqin said:


> 感觉不是很舒服，但是也不能说你用错了。



感觉不是很舒服，意思就是这句话有些问题，可能违反了你的mental grammar




rickqin said:


> 桌上装饰了几朵花，说的是“花作为桌子上的装饰物”。而“桌上摆放了几朵花”，说的就是桌上摆放了几朵花，没有别的意思。这几朵花有可能是用来装饰的，也有可能是用来祭奠的，也有可能是相亲的接头暗号。总之，“桌上摆放了几朵花”这句话中没有说明这花的具体用途。而“桌上装饰了几朵花”显然说明了花在桌子上起“装饰”作用。



我当然知道两句话的意思不同，但我纯粹问的是接受度（acceptability）；我询问的四个人都认为"摆放"的那句比"装饰"的那句更自然。这似乎不是偶然




rickqin said:


> 我一直很好奇，你为什么一直在问“接受度”这个问题？你是在做人工智能语义分析吗？接受度这个东西，我觉得不能单一看一句话，应该看“文风”。如果是散文中一段描述春风和煦草长莺飞，那么“芳草萋萋点缀着繁花点点”中用“着”会使读者更有“现场感”。如果这里用“了”，当然也通顺，可就是少了点身临其境的vivid那种感觉。毕竟，“*着*”常用于描述“当前”，而“*了*”更多时候用于描述“完成状态”。用带有“当前”意义的“着”来描述事件，会让人有“现场感”。



我同意 “着” 有“现场感”，但当比较 "房间装饰了一些彩带" vs. "房间装饰着一些彩带" 时，有个 informant 给我的反馈是后者比前者更容易接受。但如果给她看 "桌上放了三本书" 和 "桌上放着三本书" 却没有显着差异。(我还在等其他 informants 的回复)




rickqin said:


> ...... 鲁迅先生、朱老先生那些拗口的作品都能选入课本，还有什么是不能接受的？接受与否，不看某一句话，要看文风。把药品说明书写的像散文一样，肯定不被人接受。把游记散文写成议论文，也不会被接受。另外，遣词造句是否会被接受，在一定程度上与目标读者也有很大关系。没有*那种*心境，读不了*那种*书。



我在阅读19世纪的英文小说时，也发现有些句子特别拗口。当然，当时英文的语法肯定跟现在有些差异，但是有些句子拗口的程度却是超越某些语法学家的认知（例如一些违反 coordinate structure constraint的句子，和一些异常複杂的relative clause），这让我不由得怀疑作家为了追求"高级感"而造出一些违背 mental grammar 的句子。如果一个语法学家要描述母语者真实的内在语法知识，那文学作品可能不是一个好的语料来源。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

rickqin said:


> 其实这里不能确定的是鲁迅先生这句话的“喜欢”后面是否有省略了什么。比如：“变成了奴隶还万分喜欢（这种身份）”。如果是省略了部分内容，那么“喜欢”就说的通顺了。如果改成了“欢喜”，虽然不影响本意，但表达方式变了。用英语可以很好的说明：
> 变成了奴隶还万分喜欢 = They* like the change *of being slaves.
> 变成了奴隶还万分欢喜 = They *are happy* with being slaves.
> Btw, 我并不喜欢他的文章，也许是没有经历过他口诛笔伐的那个黑暗的时代吧。我是理工科毕业，不擅长咬文嚼字。在我看来，去阅读那些写的模棱两可又晦涩拗口的文章只是徒增烦恼。


没那么复杂，这就是一个“古今异义词”。在鲁迅那个时代及更早，喜欢有两个意思，喜爱和欢喜。当代喜欢只有一个意思即喜爱。

那篇文章中鲁迅说的喜欢，就是欢喜的意思。没那么复杂。鲁迅的文章好是好，但真的不算典范的现代汉语。太拗口了不能作为现代汉语标准。


----------



## rickqin

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 感觉不是很舒服，意思就是这句话有些问题，可能违反了你的mental grammar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我当然知道两句话的意思不同，但我纯粹问的是接受度（acceptability）；我询问的四个人都认为"摆放"的那句比"装饰"的那句更自然。这似乎不是偶然
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我同意 “着” 有“现场感”，但当比较 "房间装饰了一些彩带" vs. "房间装饰着一些彩带" 时，有个 informant 给我的反馈是后者比前者更容易接受。但如果给她看 "桌上放了三本书" 和 "桌上放着三本书" 却没有显着差异。(我还在等其他 informants 的回复)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我在阅读19世纪的英文小说时，也发现有些句子特别拗口。当然，当时英文的语法肯定跟现在有些差异，但是有些句子拗口的程度却是超越某些语法学家的认知（例如一些违反 coordinate structure constraint的句子，和一些异常複杂的relative clause），这让我不由得怀疑作家为了追求"高级感"而造出一些违背 mental grammar 的句子。如果一个句法学家要描述母语者真实的内在语法知识，那文学作品可能不是一个好的语料来源。


"房间装饰了一些彩带" vs. "房间装饰着一些彩带" 
这个，在接受度上，他们应该是相等的。就是说，他们具有相同的“接受度”。因为，这两句话所暗含的信息对我而言是不同的。我从“房间装饰了一些彩带”中读到的是房间装饰情况，而且这个情况是房间的固有属性，是对*房间性状的静态描述*。而我从“房间装饰着一些彩带”中读到的是*作者对于房间在特定时间或情形下性状的描述*。从我的感觉上来说，“装饰着”暗含有时间特征或某种特定条件，而“装饰了”在这个方面的意思就要薄弱很多，甚至没有。所以我不认为这两句话在接受度上存在差异，而是这两句话在意思上本就有很微妙的不同。你想要收集的是“意思相同时，人们对不同表达方式的接受度”对吗？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

rickqin said:


> "你想要收集的是“意思相同时，人们对不同表达方式的接受度”对吗？



不是。即便意思不同，我的informant 对两句的接受度依然是不同的


----------



## rickqin

其实你的实验可以这样做：
给出一个句子，中间带个blank。比如：桌上____几朵花。然后让informant去填上他们认为缺失的词。这样，也许才能分析出一些东西来。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

SimonTsai said:


> I agree with you on #38 but this.
> 
> I personally might say, '這衣服上頭有許多亮片【綴飾】【著】, 適合晚宴.'



你认为这句话如何? "這件衣服綴飾了許多亮片，適合在晚宴上穿著。"


----------



## SimonTsai

Assume a 7-point Likert scale:

這件衣服綴飾了許多亮片，適合在晚宴上穿著。​​Q1: __ I think the sentence above is passable.​Q2: __ I think the sentence above is correct.​Q3: __ I think the sentence above is natural.​Q4: __ I think the sentence above is acceptable.​​+3: Totally agree.​+2: Somewhat agree.​+1: Marginally agree.​±0: Neither agree nor disagree.​−1: Marginally disagree.​−2: Somewhat disagree.​−3: Totally disagree.​
i guess that I would give +2, +1, +1 and +1, respectively.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

SimonTsai said:


> Assume a 7-point Likert scale:
> 
> 這件衣服綴飾了許多亮片，適合在晚宴上穿著。​​Q1: __ I think the sentence above is passable.​Q2: __ I think the sentence above is correct.​Q3: __ I think the sentence above is natural.​Q4: __ I think the sentence above is acceptable.​​+3: Strongly agree.​+2: Somewhat agree.​+1: Marginally agree.​±0: Neither agree nor disagree.​−1: Marginally disagree.​−2: Somewhat disagree.​−3: Strongly disagree.​
> i guess that I would give +2, +1, +1 and +1, respectively.



Yes, the sentence is understandable, but I'd never write or say it, or imgaine it appearing in Chinese language textbooks for non-native speakers.

I'm surprised that you are the only (or second) person in this thread to recognize the marginal acceptability of the sentence. Some participants seem to treat it as perfectly natural.


----------



## SimonTsai

I reworded the description: 'strongly' --> 'totally'.

If you 'totally agree', you may be prompted to reply, 'What's the issue? That's perfectly fine.' You are so confident that you will be prompted even when you are the first to reply, in public.​​If you 'somewhat agree', you think 'Yeah, that's so for me', but you will not be prompted to vigorously show your attitude. You may express your view, but only after other people showing agreement, or you may be the first, but you may emphasise that you are speaking for yourself and that different people have different opinions.​​If you 'marginally agree', you are hesitant at first. You may be prompted at some moment to agree or disagree, but immediately, you question yourself, 'Is that so?' You eventually agree, after minutes or hours of thinking, research, etc., but despite all those efforts, you are not feeling certain, and you may still second guess yourself at times.​​If you 'neither agree nor disagree', you simply have no idea. You will choose to skip if you are allowed to.​​(The explanations apply to disagreement by analogy.)


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> I'd never write or say it, or imgaine it appearing in Chinese language textbooks for non-native speakers.


'Never' is a strong word. It sounds like you'd give a negative for Q2 or Q4.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

SimonTsai said:


> 'Never' is a strong word. It sounds like you'd give a negataive for Q2 or Q4.



It is a common strategy not to use a constructure when you have any doubts about it. Textbook writers commonly write in the most uncontroversial way.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi, this is the moderator.

I am sorry but I must declare this thread closed.  The discussion here seems to have a few topics and only one is acceptable in the thread.  I'd usually branch off-topic posts into a new thread, but some of the posts are not even suitable in CH.

I will let this thread as it is, with nothing to add or to detract.


----------

